# 24 Kashmiris including 2 teenagers killed in IHK



## Devil Soul

*24 Kashmiris including 2 teenagers killed in IHK*
December 01, 2016, 1:49 pm
SHARE : 

*Online*
inShare


SRINAGAR: In held Kashmir, Indian forces have killed 24 Kashmiris including two young boys in the month of November 2016.

According to data compiled, of the 24 killed, one youth was killed in a fake encounter, said a press release issued today.

During the month, 352 people were critically injured when Indian police and paramilitary personnel used brute force on peaceful demonstrators while 202 civilians, mostly Hurriyet leaders and youth, were arrested.

The troops also damaged and ransacked 121 residential houses during the period. Indian troops disgraced at least 15 women while one woman was widowed and a child was orphaned during the last month.


----------

